# I found out where ots come from!



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

They come from an oto tree, of course!









You see, the largest, ripest otos are near the bottom of the tree. As you climb higher, you find the smaller, less ripe otos. 

Also, closeup:








This is my big one, who I think might be holding eggs...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey if you ever have any clippings from the oto tree I would be interested in some lol. 
Thats pretty cute.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love otos! Great oto tree!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

how wonderfully whimsical


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!!
That's a great pic!


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

That's funny... I had similar pic from a while back!










Mine like that plant too.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Hey if you ever have any clippings from the oto tree I would be interested in some lol.
> Thats pretty cute.


haha THATS funny


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! =) that's odd too! Cuz i mainly have that same plant and with my group of 4 oto all over it!


----------

